# End post anchor



## berrycrush (Dec 8, 2014)

How do you orient the end post anchor when installing it: along the tension ( or the combined tension of the tension wires ), perpendicular to the tension, or just straight down? Mine is kind of along the tension, but got uprooted after a 12 inch snow last week.


----------



## richmke (Dec 8, 2014)

A fence post has to be set below the frost line. Dig until you get below the frost line, fill with concrete, set the post. However, the minimum depth is 1/3 to 1/2 of the height above ground.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 8, 2014)

That would not work here. The frost line is considered 6 feet down so you would need to bury 6 feet and use 12 foot posts. If the anchors failed, they were not big enough or the improper type. I have had better luck under extreme weather with the stony poin earth anchors which use wires pounded out into the ground with a special tool to form sor of a grappling hook.


----------



## berrycrush (Dec 8, 2014)

This is the anchor I am talking about:


----------



## Sage (Dec 8, 2014)

I used 5/8" rebar with a bunch of junk metal welded to the bottom and an eye formed at the top and welded closed. They are 3-4' deep 12" diameter holes dug with tractor auger but could be done with post hole digger. Large rocks piled on the scrap metal at the bottom then gravel/smaller rocks and 2-3' of dirt. Angled to meet the wires tied to them. Everything was hard tamped in. None have moved.


----------



## berrycrush (Dec 8, 2014)

grapeman said:


> That would not work here. The frost line is considered 6 feet down so you would need to bury 6 feet and use 12 foot posts. If the anchors failed, they were not big enough or the improper type. I have had better luck under extreme weather with the stony poin earth anchors which use wires pounded out into the ground with a special tool to form sor of a grappling hook.



What does "stony poin earth anchors" look like?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 9, 2014)

Those anchors can be found at Orchard Valley Supply and I am sure other places also
http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/Stony-Ground-Anchors-Fenox-11p10.htm

I have had the type you show pull out of wet ground but never the ones I am talking about.


----------



## berrycrush (Dec 9, 2014)

grapeman said:


> Those anchors can be found at Orchard Valley Supply and I am sure other places also
> http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/Stony-Ground-Anchors-Fenox-11p10.htm
> 
> I have had the type you show pull out of wet ground but never the ones I am talking about.



Fascinating. My ground is full of fist size pebbles and sand stones, I can sure use some of these. How many anchors do you use for each end post?


----------



## RedSun (Dec 9, 2014)

A lot of the info can easily found online....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 9, 2014)

berrycrush said:


> Fascinating. My ground is full of fist size pebbles and sand stones, I can sure use some of these. How many anchors do you use for each end post?


 

Just one.. They really hold and are easier to put in but require the fairly expensive tool.


----------



## berrycrush (Dec 15, 2014)

as a quick remedy, I drove a T-post four feet into ground to serve as an earth anchor for now, wait and see how it holds ground.


----------

